# Only 3 days after the storm New Yorkers eat from dumpsters



## Melensdad

Seriously the inhabitants of New York are worthless.

A massive storm is predicted, they have warning, they have multiple warnings, and they are already starving.  WTF?  

Cries of starvation => http://abcnews.go.com/news/t/blogEntry?id=17622650

And reports of dumpster diving => http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/...y-Starved-New-Yorkers-Dumpster-Dive/176839571

What an absolute fail of INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITY and personal humanity.


----------



## mla2ofus

That's what makes me want to be armed and ready if/when the SHTF. People in the big cities are going to kill for food.
                                       JMHO,
                                               Mike


----------



## Melensdad

mla2ofus said:


> That's what makes me want to be armed and ready if/when the SHTF. People in the big cities are going to kill for food.
> JMHO,
> Mike



I think, if they make it out to the suburbs, or worse for them out to the country, they will be killed trying to get food.  I doubt they have the ability to get out of their own neighborhoods.

I know several folks (personally) who tried to walk out of Manhattan island, others who are stuck in Hoboken without power or food.  And these are people of means, they could have easily flown to Florida for a week to ride out the storm in a beachside condo.

Heck one couple decided they would stock up before the storm, so they filled their refrigerator and their freezer.  6 hours later their power went out.  I can't even feel sorry for them.


----------



## JEV

More media bullshit. My guess is that those people were dumpster diving BEFORE the storm, and they just moved to where there's more food since the restaurants are closed and their dumpsters are empty. That's where you would have found these people every evening of the week, along with all the rest of the street people. It's New York/New Jersey where the street people are ubiquitous. 

Look out Florida, these folks will be heading South real soon to clean out your dumpsters and sleep on your beaches.


----------



## Mama

They probably figured Bloomberg would take care of them


----------



## Big Dog

If there is an exodus the likes of Katrina, it won't be good news for any metropolis within 500 miles


----------



## Melensdad

Mama said:


> They probably figured Bloomberg would take care of them


Probably, but they obviously didn't learn from history of other major storms.


----------



## luvs

i was focused on the wellies the reporter was in.
those ppl lurk in the cities. in gorgeous weather, we'd find ppl lookin' to get into the dumpsters my school kept hidden. we saw many types- business ppl, a few poor folks. we, to thier grumbling selves, locked them after while, eventually. much to thier distress. aw. get a job. use ur salary.
sheesh. my non-prepped kitchen's so full i have bags of food that won't fit where i'd prefer 'em to. they're waiting fer an opening. goodness~


----------



## Melensdad

More video reports of dumpster diving by "starving" New Yorkers => http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/...y-Starved-New-Yorkers-Dumpster-Dive/176839571

Now I realize that apartments are small in the city, and I realize that storage is at a premium in those same apartments so kitchen pantry sizes are pretty sparce, but seriously these people are resorting to digging in dumpsters after only 3 days?  They are actually saying they are STARVING?  Don't they have a few boxes of cereal, a couple boxes of crackers, maybe few apples, or bananas and a bottle of wine?  Maybe a few cans of soup or some energy bars?  STARVING?  

Why did they IGNORE the warnings?  Seems to me that everyone should be able to make it for a few days.  That is just common sense.  Do these people have no foresight?


----------



## JEV

Melensdad said:


> Don't they have a few boxes of cereal, a couple boxes of crackers, maybe few apples, or bananas and a bottle of wine? NO! They were too busy watching Ricky Lake to be bothered with shopping.
> 
> Maybe a few cans of soup or some energy bars? NO! See above response.
> 
> STARVING?  To them, being hungry = starving.
> 
> Why did they IGNORE the warnings?  Rhetorical question, right??
> 
> Seems to me that everyone should be able to make it for a few days.  That is just common sense.  Common sense is not too common these days, as you well know.
> 
> Do these people have no foresight? None! Someone has always taken care of them. If not their family, then it was their gubmit. Can you imagine if these same people were told they could have all the food they wanted and a warm place to stay just 150 miles away, but they had to get there on their own? They couldn't find their way out of the city to begin their journey. Pitifully sad how government has removed some people's survival instinct and training. Now they are the gubmit's problem, which means its OUR problem.


**


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> More video reports of dumpster diving by "starving" New Yorkers => http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/...y-Starved-New-Yorkers-Dumpster-Dive/176839571
> 
> Now I realize that apartments are small in the city, and I realize that storage is at a premium in those same apartments so kitchen pantry sizes are pretty sparce, but seriously these people are resorting to digging in dumpsters after only 3 days?  They are actually saying they are STARVING?  Don't they have a few boxes of cereal, a couple boxes of crackers, maybe few apples, or bananas and a bottle of wine?  Maybe a few cans of soup or some energy bars?  STARVING?
> 
> Why did they IGNORE the warnings?  Seems to me that everyone should be able to make it for a few days.  That is just common sense.  Do these people have no foresight?



Easy ............. the storm hit before the first and they didn't have their gubmit check!


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> More video reports of dumpster diving by "starving" New Yorkers => http://www.nbcnewyork.com/video/#!/...y-Starved-New-Yorkers-Dumpster-Dive/176839571
> 
> Now I realize that apartments are small in the city, and I realize that storage is at a premium in those same apartments so kitchen pantry sizes are pretty sparce, but seriously these people are resorting to digging in dumpsters after only 3 days?  They are actually saying they are STARVING?  Don't they have a few boxes of cereal, a couple boxes of crackers, maybe few apples, or bananas and a bottle of wine?  Maybe a few cans of soup or some energy bars?  STARVING?
> 
> Why did they IGNORE the warnings?  Seems to me that everyone should be able to make it for a few days.  That is just common sense.  Do these people have no foresight?



Why did they ignore the warnings?,,,get serious.

These people do not heed warnings but blindly expect "everything will be taken care of."
We have had almost four years of "warnings " and they will still vote for Obama.


----------



## Kane

Over the next few weeks, Sandy will evolve into a most dramatic lesson in the dark side of human sociology.  Conditions are not apt to get better in the hardest hit areas for some time.  Weeks, if not months. Just look at how "moods" have deteriorated in just the last few days.  Obama had his photo op;  don't expect much more.

In the days to come we will see just how the liberal "what's in it for me" culture works.  Instead of conservative individual self reliance and charitable support, we will see the worst of liberal dependency, with millions and millions of Democrats looking in vain for their government to give them more.

Fortunately, the laws of New York City suggest that the masses are unarmed.  We shall see.  But guaranteed we will see the ugly side of liberal human nature, all played out on 24/7 cable teevee.
.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Personally Bob, I find that sad, really sad.

It's the ol' "Ignore it and it'll go away" theory.  Unfortunately, the only fall back position from there is, "Ah shit, what do I do now?".  

Like you, I find it unfathomable how they don't have 3 days food in their homes.  As you pointed out, it doesn't need to be that much in order to get by.  

To be honest, I would have thought that there would have been a lot more lawlessness.  Maybe people in the north-east are just "nicer".


----------



## Big Dog

*WNBC:  Woman interviewed in high-rise city project says deteriorating conditions; People shitting in hallways...

No link available yet, Drudge headline
*


----------



## JEV

Big Dog said:


> *WNBC:  Woman interviewed in high-rise city project says deteriorating conditions; People shitting in hallways...
> 
> No link available yet, Drudge headline
> *


How can they shit when they got nothing to eat? Shit production is in direct proportion to food intake. Someone's lying about the staving people over there.


----------



## muleman RIP

And so begins the whines for more, more , more. Hell somebody will sue some entity for pain and suffering and mental anguish cause they didn't hold back the water. By Monday the cries to postpone the elections will be rampant as well.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

JEV said:


> How can they shit when they got nothing to eat? Shit production is in direct proportion to food intake. Someone's lying about the staving people over there.



Apparently, they are too lazy to take the stairs up to their apartments so they are just crapping in the main floor.


----------



## joec

Mercy, and they say how tough New Yorkers are supposed to be. Please give me a break. To me mostly a bunch of spoiled kids missing their cell phones. Well one thing is certain they will be the first gone in a real national emergency of biblical proportions.


----------



## muleman RIP

I know damn well we could go a year just with the grub on hand. Plenty of seeds harvested from this years crops for next year. If I restricted the generator to just running freezers and heat and used the fuel already on the property we could live real comfy.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I expected worse, any time people don't prepare for disaster they have to depend on government,the needs of people are to stay alive for which the government can provide some food,but wants like shelter and creature comforts are not going to happen, as the government fails to fulfill their wants they get pissed,i still think its going to get much worse but hope it does not take too long to fix tings up.


----------



## squerly

joec said:


> Mercy, and they say how tough New Yorkers are supposed to be. Please give me a break. To me mostly a bunch of spoiled kids missing their cell phones. Well one thing is certain they will be the first gone in a real national emergency of biblical proportions.


This challange has shown me a couple of things. One, just how well I am prepared and two, just how poorly the rest of the country is prepared. Like Mule said, my family could live for months (probably more) with just a few minor changes. But not only would we have the necessary accomadations, we would be seriously able to defend what we have.  We are light-years ahead of those poor folks...


----------



## Melensdad

squerly said:


> This challange has shown me a couple of things. One, just how well I am prepared and two, just how poorly the rest of the country is prepared. Like Mule said, my family could live for months (probably more) with just a few minor changes. But not only would we have the necessary accomadations, we would be seriously able to defend what we have.  We are light-years ahead of those poor folks...


These people are ignorant moochers.  I'm totally shocked.

In New Orleans during Katrina most of those left behind were poor from the ghettos of NOLA who didn't evacuate.  They had nothing and they rioted/looted to take advantage of the absence of order.

In New York/New Jersey we are seeing stupid people who stayed, they chose to be there and deny reality, they chose to be unprepared for a simple power failure and a few days without access to a grocery store.  WTF?  3 or 4 days without going to the grocery and they are hungry!  In the absence of order these people can't pull themselves together to create order.


----------



## joec

squerly said:


> This challange has shown me a couple of things. One, just how well I am prepared and two, just how poorly the rest of the country is prepared. Like Mule said, my family could live for months (probably more) with just a few minor changes. But not only would we have the necessary accomadations, we would be seriously able to defend what we have.  We are light-years ahead of those poor folks...



I agree they are/where poorly prepared however for most living without electricity or hot food for a mere 4 to 5 days shouldn't push them into eating out of a dumpster. Hell I have enough in can goods to live 6 months if needed and cooking needed. Though I sure most here know you can live a lot longer without food than without water. At any rate the rest is in my opinion due to the fact they as a group have grown up living in a city with the conveniences it brings and sadly missed a major survival lesson in the process.


----------



## Kane

The gasoline situation seems almost comical.  All of the stations have gas. What they DON'T have is electricity to run the pumps.

One supplier, HESS, understands and has brought in generators to power the pumps while the rest of the stations sit idle.  Hence, the long lines.

So what does government do?  Promise to bring in tankers full of gasoline.  WTF?  They don't need gas, they need power.  They need generators!



.


----------

